# Anyone got pictures of their dog?



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

Ours is a three and a half pounder, the kiddies love her, my 10 year old boy has all the neighbourhood girls knocking the door down to go for a walk with him and the pooch 


















Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine are very manly 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

Cute little buggers

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sure Jess will be along shortly with a picture of her puppies.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here is Roxy 

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=670882


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

That's a healthy looking pup! Nice coat, does she hop in the TT from time to time?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

Cool

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Sure Jess will be along shortly with a picture of her puppies.


 Careful! 
_She'll tell her mum! _ :wink:  viewtopic.php?f=10&t=670266&start=15


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

My boy who is about to turn 9 later this month.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Skeee said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure Jess will be along shortly with a picture of her puppies.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CanadianTTFandom said:


> That's a healthy looking pup! Nice coat, does she hop in the TT from time to time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


She sure will when we got her 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> Sure Jess will be along shortly with a picture of her puppies.


Which ones?  I'll put both on insta  lol

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So here are mine.....

Darcy (my moomoo) - RIP - such an angel loved her to bits










Roxy - RIP - Headcase absolute headcase, unfortunately she was deaf and it was a struggle to train her so we gave her to my mums friend who has had 13 staffies, but unfortunately she jumped up a wall and fell badly and broke her leg, the kindest thing to do was put her to sleep as they wanted to remove her leg but for a dog who was always on the go it just wasnt fair










Misty - Cowbagdevildog - love her, funny as anything and will spend hours chasing her tail!










Storm - my boy, I love this dog more than I love people and he knows it, never leaves me when I go to my parents, such a handsome dog but I tell you what he'd hurt you if he'd have to!










The other puppies will go on Insta later ha ha

J
xx


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

Wouldn't want to mess with that Storm lol , beautiful dogs J and Brian, milianonick that's a regal look on your boy great picture

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

He's a beaut isnt he 

J
xx


----------



## Readie1978 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's mine. Dieter, an 11 year old German Shepherd who LOVES snow!



















He just about fits in my TT (with a helping foot in a certain place!!)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

beautiful colour!

J
xx


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

Gorgeous coat on that Dieter (snow and no snow), he's got that "stick my head out the window and drive fast" look to him


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

CanadianTTFandom said:


> Gorgeous coat on that Dieter (snow and no snow), he's got that "stick my head out the window and drive fast" look to him


He definitely does that, I get plenty of laughs from people when they see him in the back too. The only problem is the dog drool down the side of the car - big tongue equals plenty of drool! (I'm probably going to regret saying that!!)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Here is our little Princess TULLULA  
At Six Months



She is 6 now


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Bracken (After a good swim)- The world's stupidest dog but love him to bits!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

aww thats man love right there

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Better than a picture, heres a video from her walk this morning


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hahaha she loves it bless her!! Loving the breakdancing too! :lol:

And in return i give you a small montage of Bracken's visit to Sandringham! 






Poor quality as its from Instagram... :roll:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

A pic of my girl Mia, she was only a pup here havnt got any up to date ones on the pc at the minute.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

This is Dora the diva, chihuahua. 









This is Midge, lab x spaniel. Sadly Midge went to sleep this time last year but was the most loyal dogs I have ever owned and I miss her terribly.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> Hahaha she loves it bless her!! Loving the breakdancing too! :lol:
> 
> And in return i give you a small montage of Bracken's visit to Sandringham!
> 
> ...


Love it when they get into a wooded area, they just dont know where to sniff next :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Its brilliant isn't it!!  He'll be at full speed then all of a sudden slam on the anchors, ABS kicks in and he'll do a 180 and bolt off in another direction. So funny! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

NickG said:


> Its brilliant isn't it!!  He'll be at full speed then all of a sudden slam on the anchors, ABS kicks in and he'll do a 180 and bolt off in another direction. So funny! :lol:


One of the funniest things about my dog (a bitch) is she cocks her leg and pees up trees. I need to film it and stick it on you tube. Ive even seen her doing a handstand withher arse in the air to get it up higher :lol: :lol:


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's our little pack...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

This is Tipton my Staffy. Lost her a couple of years ago. Still miss her [smiley=bigcry.gif]


























This is Muffin


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

Cool Tipton doing the downward dog (picture 2) our Juicy does it all the time so funny!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

Desmodave996 said:


> Here's our little pack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pack to say the least, you must have have a huge piece of land Dave

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> A pic of my girl Mia, she was only a pup here havnt got any up to date ones on the pc at the minute.


Mia has largest lap dog ever written all over that face , what kind of dog is she?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> Better than a picture, heres a video from her walk this morning


Awesome , she looks like she's having a blast that's a serious workout regimen you got her on nice!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

CanadianTTFandom said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Better than a picture, heres a video from her walk this morning
> ...


Being 50% spaniel 50% border collie she needs it :lol:

She loves running.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's my mate Archie


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> Here's my mate Archie


Looks like a right little scamp


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my dog Meg

8 weeks old










More recent


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

CanadianTTFandom said:


> Desmodave996 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's our little pack...
> ...


Just a few acres, more than enough for them to run around and get in trouble!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> Here's my dog Meg
> 
> 8 weeks old
> 
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

CanadianTTFandom said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > A pic of my girl Mia, she was only a pup here havnt got any up to date ones on the pc at the minute.
> ...


Shes a blue Shar pei


----------



## CanadianTTFandom (May 22, 2014)

What an interesting looking dog, that's my next breed no doubt! , thanks all for sharing everyone cheers

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Danny1 said:


> CanadianTTFandom said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


Had a shar pei a few years ago and loved him to bits. Lovely dog he was.


----------



## Uncle_rob (Apr 25, 2014)

3 shetland sheepdogs for me. Family owned this breed for 30 years. Also mum dad and daughter


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Invitation to post dog pictures :lol: 
14.5yr old and a nearly 2 year old Welshie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CanadianTTFandom said:


> the downward dog (picture 2) our Juicy does it all the time


Doggie speak for "lets play"


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just wana play with all the squishies!!!!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

The roasters after a hard day on the beach chasing seagulls.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The bear, he's 9 and has never grown up








And his little mate, he's 4, lot more sensible but the other has deffo rubbed off on him lol









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

My little monster xxx


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

Don't laugh


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Sadly no longer with us ... a fantastic gun dog, very steady on the peg and an ace retriever with a gentle nature.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

OeTT said:


> My little monster xxx


Wee cutie, hows s/he coming on?


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> Wee cutie, hows s/he coming on?


She's growing up fast and seems to be receiving advice from beyond the grave! She's picked up all of the old tripehounds mischief, its uncanny. Great fun & company and the best excuse to get out and down the beach every day!
How do you find having 2? We considered it but were advised not to get them at the same time.
Stewart


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

OeTT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Wee cutie, hows s/he coming on?
> ...


Absolutely fine, the older dog didn't like the puppy to start but has been great in accepting it into "the pack" so to speak. They say its better to get another dog before the other is 7 years old, as that's the age they naturally start to reject "puppy duty" in packs. Don't know how accurate this is though. But they seem to be bonding fine.

The puppy has started hearding her shadow which is a nightmare right now. But been taking steps to break her out of the habit, it's apparently VERY common for border collies to do this. And can develop into ODC behaviour if you don't nip it in the bud..

But yea, if you have the time and the space, 2 dogs are 4 times the fun, and reward. I'm considering a 3rd next year. Must be mental lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Love em all - going to steal Dieter though!

Springers really are daft - fantastic. And Brian, love your girl.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We (my son as owner and I as "shareholder") had two and even three dogs at one time and for as long as they have a strong pack leader (my son) they all got on fine. The dogs at the time were: a staffie ( roughly four years old), a greyhound (perhaps the same age) and an alsation, again roughly the same age. The reason I can't be specific about the doggies' ages is that they were all recsues and we didn't know their ages accurately. They lived together with two cats by the way and all five animals got on fine


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

"springers are really daft" sounds familiar ! but great dogs. My next working gun dog will be a Field or Sussex Spaniel. Mentally, they are high maintenance, as mad as a box of frogs ... slow, low, relaxed hunters but great characters.

As far as gun dogs are concerned the old adage is true - Labradors are born half trained, Spaniels die half trained.

TJS


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

my two alaskan malamutes, Luna and Hudson

luna on the left, hudson on the right


Luna with me for size


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant dogs. Bet they're loads of fun and keep you busy


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's our pack...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll have them all [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's a few of our Minka - She's coming up for 9 months old so still a bit of growing to do  (mostly phone shots so 'scuse the quality  ) Although she looks Siberian she's actually a bit of a cross - Mum is GSDxMalamute and dad is Siberian Husky...














































She's a lot of fun...and a lot of work! She'll do anything for food and loves attention... from anyone - useless as a guard dog unless she can lick them into submission!


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

mattdonns said:


> Luna with me for size


OMG that dog is amazing .... 

My latest addition to the mad house - 5 months old Biewer Yorkshire Terrier. I now have three of them and am getting closer to becoming a crazy Yorkie momma


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> Here's a few of our Minka - She's coming up for 9 months old so still a bit of growing to do  (mostly phone shots so 'scuse the quality  ) Although she looks Siberian she's actually a bit of a cross - Mum is GSDxMalamute and dad is Siberian Husky...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Amazing dag!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, Minka looks soooo lovely


----------



## JesseJames (Feb 18, 2015)

This is my old girl Nushka.

Sadly she is no longer with us as she was put to sleep 2 weeks ago at 11 years old.

Lots of fond memories of our time together though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

She must have been lovely and I'm sure she was much loved


----------



## JesseJames (Feb 18, 2015)

A3DFU said:


> She must have been lovely and I'm sure she was much loved


She was lovely.

A bloody good guard dog though. Completely changed once we brought our first child home. Was much more defensive of the house


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

mattdonns said:


> my two alaskan malamutes, Luna and Hudson
> 
> luna on the left, hudson on the right
> 
> ...


Fabulous looking dogs do they both fit in your TT ?


----------

